# PICS: Baby Acne?? Really bad case, or something else?



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Does this look like baby acne? It's on DD's face, eyelids, scalp, and even in her ears.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...7/CIMG0049.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...7/CIMG0048.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...7/CIMG0046.jpg

I have been exploring this over in the allergy board and this does look like some babies that ultimately had a dairy allergy. But want to check over her too so its not like "looking for an allergy, finding an allergy" I need people from the non-allergy board to tell me if this ever looked like YOUR baby with baby acne, and not a food allergy.

Thanks!


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

can't see your pics, I get photobucket message "this image has been moved or deleted".


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I fixed them...try again.







Thanks!


----------



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

only her face? none on her body?
ds had newborn bumps, i really have no advice but if anything could it be your soaps/detergents/lotions?? if you wear perfume could be that? i've never seen them that bad before







any new foods in your diet?

ah gl mama
she's beautiful btw


----------



## LauraN (May 18, 2004)

Is it only on her body? If it's only on her face, is there something on her sheets/bed she could be sensitive to? (detergent, softener, wet-proof mattress covers).

My babies all had baby acne, but never that bad.

If your sure nothing's irritating her, then dropping dairy can't hurt. I think they suggest six weeks, then try it again and if it comes back you've got your answer.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

It looks more like a rash to me. Have you been to see her ped?


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, my baby had it that bad. I think it was a combo of heat rash and acne. It would temporarily clear up (80% improvement) if I took a really warm bath with her that got her sweaty and then cooled and dried off.
You might want to talk to her ped just to be sure.
But newborn skin can be surprisingly funky.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Mine has looked like that too. She's almost 8 weeks and is just starting to clear up now. You can see some pics of when it was pretty bad at celiapumpkinpie.shutterfly.com


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

My second ds had baby acne that bad. It started at his scalp and went down to his shoulders and chest. And, it took a really long time to clear up completely. I used to swear that EVERY pore on his face was inflamed.


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

How old is she? My son got a rash like that--when someone gave him chocolate at 5mos. I vote allergy.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

My dd had baby acne rash that was about that bad when she was 4-5 weeks old. It actually covered her whole body. It looked approximately like that . . . maybe more splotchy, but similar. It cleared up without leaving any permanent damage by 6 wks, I think. It was a bit scary but normal for her. I can't say for sure if that's what you're seeing on your baby, but dd did have really bad baby acne for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

She is beautiful, first off








It looks more like a heat rash to me... My youngest had something similar for a few days, though I don't remember if it was in the ears and all, I just remember the red spots/bumps...


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

mine had it worse, on her ears, neck face into her scalp. It started at about 4 weeks and is clearing up on its own at 6. you could tell it was acne because they really look like tiny zits. plus I think the fact it's not on her body points to acne.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I vote rash too. I don't have a babe, but _every_ pic of me that age I look like that. I was allergic to peanuts, milk (yes allergic, I am now intolerant







joy) and every fake scent, colour and flavour. Be very careful with what is on your skin too, I was even allergic to my moms soap and detergent. So if you change something, the whole house has to change!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

DS had pretty bad acne, but it was clustered more in the places one would expect it. Hers is no worse on the cheeks, where baby acne is common, than is it on her ears, where one doesn't expect much. The distribution says rash to me.

Does she have any bumps on other areas? If she has no bumps on areas that are covered with clothing, then I would look at external exposure and not food. If she does have it in clothed areas as well, then I would look at food. When did it start? Timing could point towards a trigger. One possible trigger that pops into my head is cold, from the areas that it seems to appear and the time of year. Or maybe wool sweaters that adults wear while holding her to rub her head against.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My two babies that did not have allergies had acne that did not look that bad at all. My one with a dairy allergy had a similar looking rash (though not as wide spread) that eventually was diagnosed as excema, and was related his level of dairy intake.

ETA: Ds' was mostly only on his face, too - but it was still related to his allergy.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Awww cutie!!

My DD had acne that was worse than that. It wasn't in her ears, but it was on her scalp.


----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

That actually looks like a rash I had in highschool that covered my entire body. It didnt itch and wasnt the least bit uncomfortable. Just a bit unsightly. They gave me some cream for it and it went away.

Is it on her entire body? or just the face? It really looks like a rash. What did the ped say?


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

: your baby is beautiful. such gorgeous chubby cheeks!







:


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses!

To answer questions:

- It is on her face, eyelids, on and in her ears, and throughout her scalp.
- It started about 5wks of age. She is now 6wks.
- It is not on her body.
- It seems to be worse in the morning interestingly. Which does lead me to wonder if it is heat rash or contact rash from bedding. I have her laying on a blanket over my sheets tonight. I thought everything was washed in All Free & Clear but maybe last time the sheets got washed they were accidentally washed with something else? All my clothes are also washed in All Free & Clear. Anyway, it looks better in the evening but worse at night.
- I have talked to her doctor, who seems kind of unsure as to what it is.


----------



## AppleBlossomBaby (May 27, 2008)

it looks like a bad case of baby acne to me too. my dd1 had it that bad around 5 weeks old until about 7-8 weeks. i was worried too, called the ped to make sure it was acne and not anything more serious. he said i could try hydrocortosone cream if i wanted once a day, i opted not to. it cleared up on it's own. it was very noticable in pics during that time too. funny though my other children never got it...but dd1 had it really bad!


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Try taking a very long, very warm bath with her in the big bath. And see if it gets better after she's sweated and washed and dried.
It's pretty common for newborn skin to get really bad like that, so I'd let it go for now. If she's still rashy like that at 3 months, THEN I'd start wondering about allergies.
But most of that stuff just goes away over time.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

My lo looked the same way for awhile...he's 8 weeks this week and his skin is doing better. Have you tried putting breastmilk on your baby's face? That always seem to help my baby's face. I also cut out dairy and changed our detergant to All free and clear...if someone else holds the baby his face gets all read and splotchy. I think he has real sensitive skin. He went through a few weeks of real bad excema...and cradle cap. I've been all over the MDC site posting for help with his skin....I've tried all kinds of things to help with the excema and dry skin...just this week i even tried a homeoapthy remedie on him and it really seemed to help...i also picked up some Weleda lotion for his skin...and that has seemed to help more than anything i've tried thus far.
You mentioned that your baby wakes up with redness....well my lo did the same thing too. I had washed all our clothes with Shaklee's...but then i changed to All free and clear because he was breaking out in his diaper area...we use cloth...so i tried it on his clothes and the redness stopped a bit...and i had not used it on the sheets..we co-sleep too...and his face would be red on one side and his eye would be a little swollen...so i knew right away it was the detergant(shaklee's)...so now i'm using All free and Clear on everything...I dont use any soap when i give him a bath...so his skin is starting to get soft like baby skin..just over the past 24 hours...I'm so happy because i've been so worried about it...and we dont do well baby visits nor has he been to a doctor...and everyone kept telling me to take him to the doctor and i didnt want to use any harsh prescriptions on him...so waiting it out and trying different things...until you find what works for you. It will get better.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

My DD had it that bad. I put breastmilk on it and it helped. It cleared by about 5 weeks i think


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
Try taking a very long, very warm bath with her in the big bath. And see if it gets better after she's sweated and washed and dried.
It's pretty common for newborn skin to get really bad like that, so I'd let it go for now. If she's still rashy like that at 3 months, THEN I'd start wondering about allergies.
But most of that stuff just goes away over time.









:

I've had kids with eczema, and honestly, I _think_ you're going to find its just baby acne. Be vigilant about washing her, and honestly, I'd consider using something slightly more exfoliating to help this first cycle of skin shed- maybe a soft piece of muslin? That always worked for us. No soap, or anything of that nature.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Lina had it about that bad where ever she had acne, plus some spots down her tummy and on her shoulders. It started appearing at 3 weeks and by 9 weeks it was completely gone. All I did in that 6 weeks was squirt some breastmilk on it like 4 times and wiped with a warm cloth 3 times.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I think her skin is looking better already. Here are the things I've done:

- changed bedding (to bedding I know was washed with All free, although I think the lasts ones were too)
- eliminated dairy from my diet, only a few days in so far
- cleansed face and put breast milk on her face

Not sure which thing is helping...but its looking better but still very much there.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

It totally looks like a rash to me. I think I would probably try some benadryl once, and see if it improves.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

What kind of shampoo are you using on her?

Is her face dry?

I would change you detergent, (maybe try the arm and hammer free and clear, that is the only one my friend can use that has serious allergy problems) Maybe cut back on your dairy intake (it can take about 3 weeks for dairy ot leave your system) and try a diffrent shampoo, or stop shampooing at all.

Best of luck mama!


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I am going to stop shampooing, though she hasn't had any baby shampoo often. And when she has it was a tiny bit of burt's bees.

I am cutting dairy. My son has a dairy allergy or sensitivity so I know the ins and outs of the elimination diets for that.

And no, her face doesn't seem particularly dry.

As for detergent, the rash isn't on her body, which wouldn't it be if she was allergic to the detergent?


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

My DS had it just like that (plus it started getting crusty around his ears) and he has a dairy allergy.


----------



## Patrick's mummy (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Laura
My DD had a rash just like yours at a similar age and my mw said it was most probably a sign of a dairy issue. I cut it out and within about 2 weeks the rash had cleared. I just read your post that you have done an elimination diet before, so you know how that goes







I'm si9x months in with it and I can't tell you how much I am missing cheese!
Good luck


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I know that the Dr. Sears Baby Book says that if the "acne" spreads into the scalp and ears and neck that you might be looking at an allergy. I'm sorry, I don't know the page number... I just remember because I was borrowing the book at about that age with DS, and he had acne like that all over his face, scalp, neck, shoulders, etc. When I cut dairy out, it all cleared up. At about 5 mos old, I tried goat milk, and there was no reaction. At 7 mos I tried cow milk, and no reaction. About 2 weeks ago, I tried to let him eat organic plain yogurt, and he broke out in a major rash/hives. Alas.

Anyway, I read that you're cutting dairy, I hope that helps.


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

I hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

DD had baby acne for a couple of weeks at about 6 weeks old. She had it on her face: Cheeks mostly, some on her chin and a couple on her back. It didn't look as extensive as it does on your little one.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patrick's mummy* 
Hi Laura
My DD had a rash just like yours at a similar age and my mw said it was most probably a sign of a dairy issue. I cut it out and within about 2 weeks the rash had cleared. I just read your post that you have done an elimination diet before, so you know how that goes







I'm si9x months in with it and I can't tell you how much I am missing cheese!
Good luck

Oh I have not done the elim diet on myself before! Just my son - as a toddler is when we noticed dairy issues with him. So he is on a no dairy diet. It is one thing for me to control his diet and not give him dairy. But a whole other ballpark to cut dairy out for me! Only a couple days in and I already don't know what to eat! Because I am also cutting out egg! Ugh!


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks just like my son looked due to his milk protein allergy. It was only on his face and head for the longest time, but eventually started spreading down onto his chest a bit.


----------



## Elismum (May 2, 2008)

My baby had acne that bad and it was all over his body - or at least on his face, neck and torso, which, as an adult with acne, I can attest is a normal place for it. He looked pretty yucky. It went away on its own at about 7 weeks. He has no allergies that I know of.


----------



## Patrick's mummy (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurabelle1317* 
Oh I have not done the elim diet on myself before! Just my son - as a toddler is when we noticed dairy issues with him. So he is on a no dairy diet. It is one thing for me to control his diet and not give him dairy. But a whole other ballpark to cut dairy out for me! Only a couple days in and I already don't know what to eat! Because I am also cutting out egg! Ugh!

Oh, I remember that well! Six months in and I am semi-used to it now. Breakfast was the hardest meal for me withoiut dairy








I really miss cheese and chocolate so you have my sympathy!


----------

